# need to cover a hole with a tile



## andyhome (Jan 23, 2020)

This chat site has helped me tremendously with replacing an old sink. I have one final problem I need to take care of. I need to place a tile over the hole in the picture.

Sometime in the next 18 months we will redo the tiling in the bathroom but until that time I need to cover the hole with something white. The bathroom tiles are old probably from the 1930s so have aged and even have this kind of minute cracking going on. I have an extra and thought I could place it over the hole. 

1) How would I adhere a tile to the tiles to cover the hole. What would i use?
2) Is there some way I could fill the hole leaving it flush and that would withstand a lot splashing of water?
Thanks.
Andy


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Either thinset (tile mortar) or PL Premium would hold a tile in place. Put some PL Premium around the edge of the hole for a strong connection.

Or you can put a cover plate over it. They sell various sizes. I would attach with PL Premium in an upside down U pattern, so that if any water got behind it, the water could readily drain out.

Not too thick --- PL Premium expands as it cures.

.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

One of these? Electrical blank round, Clue on with Power Grab


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

In more than one application to facilitate drying I would simply fill it with plain white unsanded grout. First coat would be to fill any voids.


----------



## andyhome (Jan 23, 2020)

Colbyt said:


> In more than one application to facilitate drying I would simply fill it with plain white unsanded grout. First coat would be to fill any voids.


Thanks. I can see how after several applications I could get the grout to be flush with the tile, but wouldn't I then need to put some kind of glazing or waterproof shield on it so that we can clean the area? I guess glossy paint might work but is there another product? This is my teenagers bathroom so there will be soap and stuff splattering all over that wall.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Properly mixed grout (not excess watery) will be water resistant and should last a couple of years.


If you want to do this the hard way make a tracing of the hole, buy a tile and cut it slightly smaller than the opening, set it and grout.


It appears to be behind a lavatory faucet. Unless you kid is extra sloppy packing tape should work for 6 months at a time.


You indicated a short term fix. If that wasn't accurate then other options exist for a better look.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> You indicated a short term fix. If that wasn't accurate then other options exist for a better look.


You can get tape in white, too.


----------



## andyhome (Jan 23, 2020)

Colbyt said:


> Properly mixed grout (not excess watery) will be water resistant and should last a couple of years.
> 
> 
> If you want to do this the hard way make a tracing of the hole, buy a tile and cut it slightly smaller than the opening, set it and grout.
> ...


Yes it's a lavatory sink.
I'm handy but I can't imagine ever successfully cut a tile to anything that size. Years ago I tried getting tricky and it did not go well.

We'll be redoing all the tiling 12-18 months from now ... so would want something to look nice (i.e. no tape)


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

To last a year and a half? Why not just draw a circle of 100% silicone caulk around the hole and stick the/a tile on it? Clamp with blue tape and a wedge behind the faucet for 24 hours.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

"2) Is there some way I could fill the hole leaving it flush and that would withstand a lot splashing of water?"
- Thin set, tile or grout are not water proof.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

dj3 said:


> "2) Is there some way I could fill the hole leaving it flush and that would withstand a lot splashing of water?"
> - Thin set, tile or grout are not water proof.



Nothing will stand up to immersion. Sealed grout will stand up to splashed for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Alexx005 (Jun 22, 2020)

Colbyt said:


> In more than one application to facilitate drying I would simply fill it with plain white unsanded grout. First coat would be to fill any voids.


I also did this kind of thing at one of my aunts house. Or you can try out white cement which might help as well


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If you want it to look decent, I suggest reconsidering colbyt's approach with a tile that will cover the hole. You can cut the tile with an abrasive cutting disc on a Dremel. It will take a little time, but shouldn't be too difficult to do. You'll want a regular shaped hole, regardless of how you patch it, it you want it to look decent.


The only other way I can think that wouldn't look like an obvious patch job, is to patch it smooth with white plaster, mask off a regular shape around it, and spray paint it with a gloss white enamel.


----------

